# low calorie/low carb



## sj313 (Oct 3, 2015)

Female lifter working on a daily diet of 1200 calories with a macro count of 150 grams of carbs, 60 of protein, and 40 of fat. Does anyone have any low cal/low carb recipes? Also realize my Mirena is playing a factor in water retention, which will be taken out on the 20th of oct.

THX IN ADVANCE


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 3, 2015)

What are your goals baby girl?


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 3, 2015)

And your stats? Sorry if you introduced your self already, I may have missed that. Mirena looks like a horrible little device. Not many girls around here if your looking for a female opinion.


----------



## sj313 (Oct 3, 2015)

I HATE IT!!! So does my husband. I used to love it till i realized it was what was keeping me from cutting weight. Was 145 and ripped before my kid. Had it put in after she was born. Rose up to 160-170 and cant get back down. Trying to lose and go back down to 145 at LEAST. Can only lift due to two foot surgeries. I can walk but only so much. 

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 3, 2015)

Damn, I feel the no walk, hurt my knew, never been the same. I'm not sure about the low carb diet help.. Your macros look great tho. You slowly dropping weight? How long have you been on this meal plan?


----------



## sj313 (Oct 3, 2015)

Just started back up because i just went through a tonsillectomy so my diets been pudding applesauce and jello. Just now eating solid food again. My husband told me to try asking on here. Hes a long time member on here. Once we get my mirena out in also going to start my bottle of trim-30 that he's holding onto for me

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## sj313 (Oct 3, 2015)

After my tonsils were ripped out i went from 175 to 165 if that counts lol

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 3, 2015)

sj313 said:


> After my tonsils were ripped out i went from 175 to 165 if that counts lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk



Hell ya that counts lol. Your on the right track.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 3, 2015)

sj313 said:


> Just started back up because i just went through a tonsillectomy so my diets been pudding applesauce and jello. Just now eating solid food again. My husband told me to try asking on here. Hes a long time member on here. Once we get my mirena out in also going to start my bottle of trim-30 that he's holding onto for me
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk




Whats your husbands sn?


----------



## sj313 (Oct 3, 2015)

You'd have to ask him. Im not too familiar with the stuff he takes. I dont know if you know who kronikmasturb8tr  is?

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 3, 2015)

Ya, SN means scream name. FUCK YA!! I know kronik that's my boy. Right on man! He's a good shit talker over at ASF.


----------



## sj313 (Oct 3, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> Ya, SN means scream name. FUCK YA!! I know kronik that's my boy. Right on man! He's a good shit talker over at ASF.


Lol yea. Hes the first thing he had me try was clenbuterol but it didnt do shit. Every time he gets something new he shoves it in my face and yells TRY IT lol

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 3, 2015)

sj313 said:


> Lol yea. Hes the first thing he had me try was clenbuterol but it didnt do shit. Every time he gets something new he shoves it in my face and yells TRY IT lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk




Nice lol, ya clen didn't do anything for my girl ether. Good old fashion diet change is always the best.


----------



## sj313 (Oct 3, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> Nice lol, ya clen didn't do anything for my girl ether. Good old fashion diet change is always the best.


You said ASF? How many forums is my husband on? Lol 

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 3, 2015)

Oh um.. just this one..

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## sj313 (Oct 3, 2015)

Im sorry im really new. I dont usually do forums. Its another subforum? Cuz i want to see about doing a cycle of anavar in the future.

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 3, 2015)

sj313 said:


> Im sorry im really new. I dont usually do forums. Its another subforum? Cuz i want to see about doing a cycle of anavar in the future.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


Yes, on one other forum, but it's really gay guys only and tranny porn etc... you wouldn't fit in.. let's just say your man is very, very active there.. a lot of sausage pic's..


----------



## sj313 (Oct 3, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> Yes, on one other forum, but it's really gay guys only and tranny porn etc... you wouldn't fit in.. let's just say your man is very, very active there..


I know. Something about if i could take a pic with his bottles of tren balancing on my ass for a contest.

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 3, 2015)

sj313 said:


> I know. Something about if i could take a pic with his bottles of tren balancing on my ass for a contest.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


Lol, that's awesome.


----------



## sj313 (Oct 3, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> Lol, that's awesome.


It would have been but we never remembered to take the picture. Show my ass for free gear? Sure why not?

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## antelope07 (Oct 9, 2015)

eh hem.. <clears throat> (bottle of tren on ass needs to be a centerfold picture in a magazine, omg what a hot image)

Ok that being said, 150 carb doesn't seem terribly low depending on what you are trying to accomplish.  I guess with such low calories I can see where you are going, but based on macros isnt 1200 cal at 150 carbs low calorie high carb? I have a diet like that and it def works but you need to have a cheat day.

Either way if you hav a activity limitation/ injury might not be a bad approach, but might it just not be better to wait til after the 20th?


----------



## Geoff Roberts (Nov 1, 2015)

I am a lean 195 pound male and I don't eat 150 grams of carbs a day. More like 100, sometimes less. There is absolutely no reason that you should be eating that many carbs if you want to lose fat. Calories are far less important than you might think. Where those calories are coming from is at least as important as the overall calorie number. Your macros right now look like a "muscle losing, fat maintaining" plan. Low fat and protein(the nutrients that build muscle), high carb(the nutrient that causes the most fat storage). Decrease those carbs AT LEAST in half and increase your fats FOR SURE. Protein could go up too.


----------



## sj313 (Nov 2, 2015)

Geoff Roberts said:


> I am a lean 195 pound male and I don't eat 150 grams of carbs a day. More like 100, sometimes less. There is absolutely no reason that you should be eating that many carbs if you want to lose fat. Calories are far less important than you might think. Where those calories are coming from is at least as important as the overall calorie number. Your macros right now look like a "muscle losing, fat maintaining" plan. Low fat and protein(the nutrients that build muscle), high carb(the nutrient that causes the most fat storage). Decrease those carbs AT LEAST in half and increase your fats FOR SURE. Protein could go up too.


You do know im a female, right? Women have extremely different diet needs than men do. I need a certain amount of carbs and fats just to have a normal menstrual cycle. Cutting that much in half can be dangerous for women. Thats when you start talking about irregular cycles, decreased brain function, and an overall lethargic state. Nah im good


----------

